# Projecto meteocasas



## ijv (13 Jul 2011 às 09:43)

Bem ja a algum tempo que tenho a estação e o  site online, venho aqui apresentar o meu projecto. Ainda não Esta totalmente concluído o site
Estação meteorologica Watson, com o RS artesanal.
http://meteocasas.com

Aceito opiniões e  criticas


----------



## fablept (14 Jul 2011 às 01:12)

Bom site

Apenas notei um erro em "Imagens de satélite"  "IM", redirecciona para http://meteocasas.com/wxquake.php


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Jul 2011 às 09:43)

Só uma Pergunta?, as imagens de satélite são actualizadas de quando em quando?


----------



## ijv (14 Jul 2011 às 11:21)

fablept disse:


> Bom site
> 
> Apenas notei um erro em "Imagens de satélite"  "IM", redirecciona para http://meteocasas.com/wxquake.php


Esse erro já tinha conhecimento, só ainda nao o corrigi.

em relação as imagens de satelite, no sat24 são actualizadas a cada 15 minutos 
as imagens do eumetsat,essas nao sei ao certo, pois elas mostram sempre as ultimas imagens recebidas no sit da eumetsat.


Edit Ja esta tudo allterado.


----------



## ijv (17 Mai 2012 às 23:08)

Fez no passado dia 14 de Maio 1 ano que a esação meteocasas esta online com site proprio. Ao fim de um ano ja muita coisa foi mudada no site, esperemos continuar assim com o projecto durante mais anos.

Ps: engraçado que coloquei o site online no dia 14 de Maio de 2011 e apenas tem registos a partir do dia 17 de Maio.


----------



## Knyght (18 Mai 2012 às 02:32)

Parabéns


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Mai 2012 às 20:43)

Muito bem, parabens


----------



## ijv (18 Mai 2012 às 21:05)

Obrigado, esperemos que num futuro venha uma davis para melhor qualidade de dados, pois por agora ficamos com uma watson


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (12 Jun 2012 às 15:51)

Siga no sonho da Davis, mas o site e estação atual já são excelentes!!
e continue do sei jeito :Ajudando sempre!!


----------



## ijv (12 Jun 2012 às 16:13)

Pois é vamos sonhando com a davis e talvez ela venha


----------



## ijv (1 Set 2012 às 14:48)

Boa tarde a todos,

Depois de algum tempo a trabalhar numa nova plataforma para melhorar o site meteocasas. Ontem foi colocado online o novo site, numa nova plataforma. Esperemos que gostem 
Deixem os vosso comentários.*MeteoCasas*


----------



## ijv (21 Jan 2013 às 15:36)

Boa tarde,

ao fim de algum tempo resolvi renovar todo o site MeteoCasas, para ficar mais claro e apelativo, façam uma visita e deixem os vossos comentarios e criticas 
No ar desde 5 Janeiro 2013


----------

